# Where do I start?



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

So I had a train set as a kid. That was maybe 35 years ago. I think it was HO scale. I would like to set up an N scale track in my house. I think there is plenty of room in front of and to either side of my TV. Maybe a 12' width total. With enough room for a loop at each end. I would like to do some elevation changes but that can come later. 

I don't really know anything about trains yet but I am reading everything I can. So far I think I want a steam loco and DCC with sound. I need to buy everything though. Would it be better to start with an inexpensive controller like the Bachmann ez command? Or am I better off starting with a Zepher? Or is there another one I should be researching? I've been "watching" a few Bachmann E-Z track auctions on ebay. Is buying used track a good idea? 

Any help or advice from the community is welcome. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

Welcome. I am new just like you. I've made a few major purchases. 

For a controller, I bought the NCE Power Cab. 

For track, I bought a simple KATO Unitrack loop. 

For a steam logo with sound, Bachmann seems to have a few for less than $200. 

For my loco, I went and bought a diesel. 

I too bought used track... not the best idea. I've replaced them with all new track. 

I would suggest "Dreaming Big, but starting Small" with your first layout. Make a simple test layout. Learn how to run your loco, glue track, ballast track, work with groundcover, wire track, etc.

Youtube is full of how-to videos. 

Also, see if you can find a local model railroad club in your area. Even if the club in HO Scale, they will be very helpful. Pay them a visit. 

Have fun and post on the forum. Everyone is helpful.


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

For inspiration and how-to’s, here are some of my favorite Youtubers: 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Pg-TM-d_xiEWqaa0CfQMg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMhzrplyMbk2HuMTUouSrBg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRkUtHQ774mTg1vrQ6uA5A
https://www.youtube.com/user/sgstrum
https://www.youtube.com/user/dglass77
https://www.youtube.com/user/marklinofsweden
https://www.youtube.com/user/NSTrainFan

Also, I bought these books on Amazon:

N Scale Railroading: Getting Started in the Hobby, Second Edition (Model Railroader's How-To Guides)
Building a Model Railroad Step by Step


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the used track. My LHS has a Kato M2 kit on sale along with a couple of their expansion kits. I kinda want to start with a DCC capable controller though. 

Just curious, what made you choose the Power Cab? 

I did a search for clubs in my area. Nothing too close to where I live. There is a club within a 30 minute drive of where I work though. I think they even have an open house tomorrow.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

One thing to consider if you're getting older (aren't we all) is that as the size of the scale goes down, for many of us its harder and harder to see small parts and details. I decided to go back to HO scale for my current layout because the N scale layout I had about 15 years ago was just too hard for me to see and work on.

Mark


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

When I looked at the features and price (DCC Controller @ $140 - good prices from Brooklyn Locomotive Works) the NCE was an easy choice. I read reviews and also saw how easy it was to set-up. I'm very happy with it and I had it up and running within minutes after unboxing.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you for the youtube links. I'm soaking up info from the first listed channel now. DCC reversing loops. So thats how that is done. lol


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I would avoid the bachmann ez-command... We've been through 2 of them, both broke in less than 4 months. also the bachmann cant do CV programming. 

I have a Digitrax zephyr and I love it, buuuuttt... the instructions are sort of confusing, not really an intuitive system. full of techo-babble as some might say. Honestly the only thing that sold me the zephyr over the other systems was the large directional and speed levers, instead of digital buttons. 

It seems to me most of the folks on this forum prefer the NCE, but i see plenty of digitrax users too. I cant comment on the NCE as i haven't used one.

I too started with used track... Bad idea. what a waste of $$
now all that track does is sit in my trunk full of train stuff. at the bottom.
any kinks or bends in used track become even more pronounced in N scale.

I like my Bachmann locomotives but the track & powerpacks they offer leave a lot to be desired.


If you want ease of use, for sure go with the Kato unitrack.

If you don't mind cutting, soldering, and fiddling with teeny tiny rails, Get flex track.
as its name suggests, its far more flexible, allowing more options for placing your tracks without being locked into the pre-defined shapes attached roadbed track has, (the kato)

The comment about age could be important too, i'm not quite 30 yet, and i find N scale too small to mess with. However my older brother likes his N scale stuff. so, to each their own. 


SCARM - Track planning software, build a virtual layout.
http://www.scarm.info/index.php - if you download make sure to select N scale track before you start plopping stuff down.

Some online retailers:

http://www.trainworld.com/
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Any recommended freeware for Mac?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Any recommended freeware for Mac?


ooh, that i dont know. i'll do some googling..


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

STOP! Do not buy ANY control system until you have looked at them ALL! Then find an NCE "Powercab" and snap that puppy UP! Then order an NCE SB5 and you will be most high speed and low drag! Digitrax has excellent features and you can learn ALL about them on the ENDLESS threads of people COMPLAINING about their Digitrax systems!

Just sayin.


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

I agree with the others if you can go HO scale, do it. I'm in a small apartment and I have very limited space, so I went with N Scale. My layout is only 3' x 4'. N Scale is kinda small to work with.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright, so if I do go HO, who's track is best? Also will one of those books have a chart or something in it somewhere that says what degree and radius curved track works with what turnout


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many of us will recommend that you avoid any
'Easy to use' track such as Kato that is
mounted on road bed. It usually
is more costly and locks you into buying the turnouts
and other track accessories from Kato. 

You would find flex track actually very easy to
use. It comes in 3 foot sections and can be bent
to match your track design. It is compatible with
turnouts and crossings from any other maker.

If you buy used track be sure to avoid
brass. Nickel Silver is the recommended 
rail metal.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

65BAJA said:


> Any recommended freeware for Mac?


I'm a Mac person. The only layout planning software that i have found is Railmodeller.

http://www.railmodeller.com/home-railmodeller.html

The new version costs $40. I use an older version -- never updated, since I am mostly done with the track planning stage. The interface is not as intuitive as most Mac programs, but I eventually figured it out. I don't know if it has 3-D display option, but I was never interested in that. It does look like the new version has a neat side-view option to show elevations.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll go halfway on Chip's advice -- try all the major DCC systems before you purchase any of them. I don't think the choice of NCE is as crystal clear as he does. It's a very individual thing.

More importantly though, I would say put your wallet away for a while, until you have your arms around what you really want from the hobby, how much space, time, and money you can afford to spend on it. You will also want to think about what you want to do with your trains, and how realistic you want to be.

Then build a small, "chainsaw" layout -- one you know you're going to demolish after you've built it and run it for a while. Use this to build your skills and discover whether the way you thought you wanted to run your trains and model the real world really IS the way you want to do it.

There are two other concepts you should know. The first is, "Your Layout, Your Rules." Others can advise you, but you have the final decision on what you do and how you do it. Your layout doesn't have to please anyone but yourself. The second is, forget the word "best". If there were one way or product that were clearly superior, everyone would use it. Most things are tradeoffs (usually cost, quality, and time), or a matter of individual preference.

Last word of advice: In my experience, building a layout around other high use / interest areas (like a TV) is asking for trouble. If at all possible, find a place devoted to the layout, where you don't have to clear all your decisions with others.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

65BAJA said:


> Any recommended freeware for Mac?


JMRI.

But you are sort of getting ahead of yourself on that.

Get some track,a DCC starter kit and some trains and just paly with them for awhile.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Building a small first layout is a great way to learn what works and what doesn't. Of course I started my 2nd learning layout in 1998 to learn about DCC. I've since retired and tore all the track up and am still working on the same "Learning" layout. And I still enjoy the work! Keeps me interested and busy.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

So I found my old HO scale set from when I was a kid. Has anyone ever heard of AHN? Maybe something you would buy at Sears in the 80's? It's a UP Diesel locco un numbered. Some of the railing is busted. Unfortunately the power pack is gone. Not sure but I think the track is brass. I think with a little solder and some steel wool I could get the track serviceable again. 

Crazy idea for a power pack. I have an Astron 35A 12V variable power supply for Ham radio. Could this be used to power the track? Both the voltage and the amperage can be regulated. What voltage do DC locos operate at?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

HO locos need 0-14VDC.However,there are some European made HO train that run on AC.I don't know about your specific brand.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Living room?*



65BAJA said:


> So I had a train set as a kid. That was maybe 35 years ago. I think it was HO scale. I would like to set up an N scale track in my house. I think there is plenty of room in front of and to either side of my TV. Maybe a 12' width total. With enough room for a loop at each end. I would like to do some elevation changes but that can come later.
> 
> I don't really know anything about trains yet but I am reading everything I can. So far I think I want a steam loco and DCC with sound. I need to buy everything though. Would it be better to start with an inexpensive controller like the Bachmann ez command? Or am I better off starting with a Zepher? Or is there another one I should be researching? I've been "watching" a few Bachmann E-Z track auctions on ebay. Is buying used track a good idea?
> 
> Any help or advice from the community is welcome. :smilie_daumenpos:


65BAJA;

One of the good books like "N-scale Railroading, getting started in the hobby" or "Introduction to Model Railroading" would be a great place to start. Both are available at https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books 
My own N-scale model railroad is of an unusual design, that might suit your proposed location. It is a "bookshelf model railroad". Trains run inside the shelves and the top is used to hold books, or whatever you want. Here's a few photos. If you think this system is a good fit for you, ask for more details.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Living room?*



65BAJA said:


> So I had a train set as a kid. That was maybe 35 years ago. I think it was HO scale. I would like to set up an N scale track in my house. I think there is plenty of room in front of and to either side of my TV. Maybe a 12' width total. With enough room for a loop at each end. I would like to do some elevation changes but that can come later.
> 
> Sorry for the double posting.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

65BAJA said:


> So I found my old HO scale set from when I was a kid. Has anyone ever heard of AHN? Maybe something you would buy at Sears in the 80's? It's a UP Diesel locco un numbered. Some of the railing is busted. Unfortunately the power pack is gone. Not sure but I think the track is brass. I think with a little solder and some steel wool I could get the track serviceable again.
> 
> Crazy idea for a power pack. I have an Astron 35A 12V variable power supply for Ham radio. Could this be used to power the track? Both the voltage and the amperage can be regulated. What voltage do DC locos operate at?


So when I said put your wallet away, I didn't mean don't spend anything. 

The cost of new equipment and materials, despite what some people say, is pretty reasonable, and the technology is much better.

You COULD clean up those old rails, but modern nickel silver is a much better choice. BTW, if you DO decide to clean it, DON'T use steel wool; one strand of that in your loco's guts and you'll have a short that will cause no end of problems. Likewise, new locomotives and power packs are much more reliable than the old ones. If it's heavily corroded, get a "track cleaning block" (Brite Boy is a common brand) for the heavy work and a rag with denatured or isopropyl alcohol for lighter areas (also after the bright boy). Note that this is just one option, there are lots more.

AH*M* (Associated Hobby Manufacturers) was a maker of mass market hobby items, none of it very noteworthy for either quality or detail. They've been out of business for a while now. Definitely not worth sinking a lot of time or money into to clean it up.

DC locos run on variable voltage -- that's what makes the loco go faster or slower. From 0 up to 16vDC is pretty common. Again, yes you can regulate it, but I'd spend $75 on a new MRC Tech 7 instead (if you can find a Tech 4 on EBay or somewhere, that's a good one too).


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

The track turned out to be too bent to be usable. So I need to buy new. Would Atlas code 100 nickel silver be the good stuff? Or is there another more preferred brand?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

65BAJA said:


> The track turned out to be too bent to be usable. So I need to buy new. Would Atlas code 100 nickel silver be the good stuff? Or is there another more preferred brand?


I prefer track Peco for aesthetic reasons and Peco turnouts both for aesthetic and reliability reasons but Atlas is fine.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Just ordered an Atlas code 83 starter pack with assorted extra joiners and some roadbed. Should be here Friday.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Just ordered an Atlas code 83 starter pack with assorted extra joiners and some roadbed. Should be here Friday.


Nice! Did you go for Cork or foam road bed?

also i just thought of something, how old is are your trains? You may have some problems with wheel-flange depth. some of the older wheels had a much larger flange that can ride up off the rail through turnouts


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Midwest cork. 

Hopefully it clears. The 83 just looked better with the brown ties and the lower height.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

*A few pics of the set.*

The Locco, the loco wheels, and the set.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

65BAJA said:


> The Locco, the loco wheels, and the set.


Looks usable, wheels need a good cleaning and not sure how well they will do on the code83 track but its a start.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

Gearboxes were froze up. A little WD40 and some coaxing with my power supply and it's going again. Now I just need my track and a table to set it up on.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Gearboxes were froze up. A little WD40 and some coaxing with my power supply and it's going again. Now I just need my track and a table to set it up on.


Don't forget to re-lube the gears!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I was able to my AHM loco's up and running and they run very well on my small layout.
Hope you can get your AHM UP loco running well, I am a big fan of AHM since I started back in the 70's.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

WARNING!...WD40 is NOT a plastic compatible lubricant that I know of.It will likely do more bad than good.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Took me a second to realize it was a glass-topped table. Despite my earlier comments, it looks like a decent set, if you can get it running.

The crossing is nothing exciting, but the overhead crane is nice looking.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> WARNING!...WD40 is NOT a plastic compatible lubricant that I know of.It will likely do more bad than good.


Yes, I've had bad luck with WD40 crazing plastic and painted plastic.

Hopefully you didn't cause any damage. I'd invest in some plastic compatible lubricants before you go much further.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

65BAJA said:


> So I found my old HO scale set from when I was a kid





CTValleyRR said:


> The crossing is nothing exciting


Depends on your point of view, IMO everything is exciting when it is new to you and has been resurrected after being in mothballs for years.
The nostalgia, the feeling you get from digging up old stuff and the memories associated with it are exciting by itself, at least that is what model railroading is about for me.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You won't have any trouble with your AHM GP 18 on code 83, those wheels are RP 25.
When you get it going, run that motor in for a good long while. Those are notorious for weak brush springs. 
Your nice crane is a COX, I have the loading conveyer that goes with it. Really big!
I hope you enjoy those trains, We run stuff like that everyday and are having a great time.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

BTW...
There is a 46 minute video on YouTube showing how to disassemble, clean and lube an AHM GP-18.
I have it bookmarked since I have two of them to do.

Just Google...
Wash and Lube of a AHM GP 18.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

I wish I had found that vid 2 days ago. it was very informative. 

I found a local model railroad specific hobby shop that is very well stocked. Went there today and bought the book Building a Model Railroad Step by Step. They carry Digitrax and NCE DCC systems and LOADS of really nice Loccomotives. Both Steam and Diesel. 

My track should be here tomorrow. Unfortunately I won't be able to do anything with it until next week. 

I just want to say thank you to everyone. The community here has been very helpful and patient with all my questions. It might take me a month but I should have a pretty decent lay out going here pretty soon.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> I wish I had found that vid 2 days ago. it was very informative.
> 
> I found a local model railroad specific hobby shop that is very well stocked. Went there today and bought the book Building a Model Railroad Step by Step. They carry Digitrax and NCE DCC systems and LOADS of really nice Loccomotives. Both Steam and Diesel.
> 
> ...



I remember saying "it should only take about a month".... like 8 years ago. lol


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NAJ said:


> Depends on your point of view, IMO everything is exciting when it is new to you and has been resurrected after being in mothballs for years.
> The nostalgia, the feeling you get from digging up old stuff and the memories associated with it are exciting by itself, at least that is what model railroading is about for me.


I meant that I've seen lots of them around. It's a common item. The crane, on the other hand, is pretty impressive. I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> I remember saying "it should only take about a month".... like 8 years ago. lol


Yeah, we all say stuff like that, right before the plan has a nasty encounter with real life!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I meant that I've seen lots of them around. It's a common item. The crane, on the other hand, is pretty impressive. I hadn't seen that before.


Sorry, misunderstood.


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

So I have been doing a little research on the loco. It seems UP never actually ordered any of the 400 GP18 locos made. Kinda funny. Northern Pacific had 9 but none for UP. UP did have 219 GP9s though.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Modelers license, GP 9 and GP 18 are very similar, so it'll squeak by really. UP DID have dynamic equipped GP 20's. So, it's your railroad!
I'm a purist. I have 2 strict criteria for locomotives on the Basement Central:
#1. Do I like it.
#2. Will it stay on the track.:laugh:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

time warp said:


> Modelers license, GP 9 and GP 18 are very similar, so it'll squeak by really. UP DID have dynamic equipped GP 20's. So, it's your railroad!
> I'm a purist. I have 2 strict criteria for locomotives on the Basement Central:
> #1. Do I like it.
> #2. Will it stay on the track.:laugh:


That's funny, #2 is my criteria for rolling stock on the mainline, that and will they stay coupled.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

10-4 NAJ!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

time warp said:


> Modelers license, GP 9 and GP 18 are very similar, so it'll squeak by really. UP DID have dynamic equipped GP 20's. So, it's your railroad!
> I'm a purist. I have 2 strict criteria for locomotives on the Basement Central:
> #1. Do I like it.
> #2. Will it stay on the track.:laugh:


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> I remember saying "it should only take about a month".... like 8 years ago. lol


On another forum the "watch phrase" was "It's just a layout, how hard can it be"?

LOL!


----------



## 65BAJA (Oct 6, 2013)

My track came in yesterday. I set up a loop and hooked it up to my HAM radio power supply. It works! It's a little jittery though. Probably due to being set up on the floor or maybe the wheels need to be cleaned better. 

I want to try to do a mod to the pick ups on the trucks I saw on youtube. Currently there is only one pick up on one side of each truck. The mod adds a second pickup the the other side so both trucks have electrical pickup on both sides. It's supposed to make it roll smoother over turnouts and such. 

Does anyone here use RailPro? I haven't bought anything yet but it looks like a really easy system to use.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

There's a thread here somewhere about it, wasn't long ago


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The thread link below discusses Railpro.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=101001&page=2

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

so did you ever get started?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> so did you ever get started?


He was last on four months ago so its anybody's guess.


----------

